# Post Your Desktop!



## Lil BigginZ (May 26, 2011)

what kind of community forums is this when there isn't a post your desktop thread. smh

i'll start it off...

http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/2931/deskttopyoda.jpg


----------



## penguin (May 26, 2011)

Mine's a bit messy. I need to spend time reorganising things again. Since little miss came into my life, it's been a picture of her, that I change whenever I have a new favourite photo. In this one, she's rocking her best 80s hair and model pose.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 26, 2011)

penguin said:


> Mine's a bit messy. I need to spend time reorganising things again. Since little miss came into my life, it's been a picture of her, that I change whenever I have a new favourite photo. In this one, she's rocking her best 80s hair and model pose.



I've been debating on saying this for a long time Penguin, but I think it's pretty well established I'm not a creeper. 

But I love your daughter's face. It just warms my heart every time I see it. Your awesome hair also adds to the warmness.


----------



## Paquito (May 26, 2011)

Made by my favorite Canadian hipster.


----------



## Zowie (May 26, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Made by my favorite Canadian hipster.



Hahaha, you are AWESOME. Now take that shit down, if you want a proper background image I'll make you one.


----------



## penguin (May 26, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I've been debating on saying this for a long time Penguin, but I think it's pretty well established I'm not a creeper.
> 
> But I love your daughter's face. It just warms my heart every time I see it. Your awesome hair also adds to the warmness.



Aww thank you  I'm very fond of her face too


----------



## Paquito (May 26, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Hahaha, you are AWESOME. Now take that shit down, if you want a proper background image I'll make you one.



*puppy eyes*

Yes please.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 26, 2011)

newer computer, so I still haven't had a chance to muck it up too much with icons and shortcuts everywhere. 

View attachment Screen shot 2011-05-25 at 10.45.10 PM.jpg


----------



## Zowie (May 26, 2011)

I always have the lamest desktop. Every season I change it to another flat color. However, I pretty much overcrowd it with EVERY damn file I can even think of working on, so it's just easier to keep it blank.

At best, I arrange the files into patterns.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 26, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I always have the lamest desktop. Every season I change it to another flat color. However, I pretty much overcrowd it with EVERY damn file I can even think of working on, so it's just easier to keep it blank.
> 
> At best, I arrange the files into patterns.



you clearly need to get something cool like mine.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 26, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you clearly need to get something cool like mine.



but i like my bong hitting yoda and he is cooooool too.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 26, 2011)

I'd share mine, but as it gives out location and government details, I can't share, but I'll post something very damn close:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/archive/4/4b/20091109035626!Franco-Ontarian_flag.png

Hopefully the link works.

It's the Franco-Ontarian flag. I work for a government office that promote bilingualism in the city but really the duty of the office is to keep the french speakers out there, visible and practicing, instead of enforcing anything... yet.


----------



## JulieD (May 26, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I always have the lamest desktop. Every season I change it to another flat color. However, I pretty much overcrowd it with EVERY damn file I can even think of working on, so it's just easier to keep it blank.
> 
> At best, I arrange the files into patterns.



Mine is lame too...my cell wallpaper is better then my desktop...


----------



## Zowie (May 26, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Mine is lame too...my cell wallpaper is better then my desktop...



My cell wallpaper is a flat black color tooooooo...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 26, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Mine is lame too...my cell wallpaper is better then my desktop...





Zowie said:


> My cell wallpaper is a flat black color tooooooo...



Boring asses. The both of yous.


----------



## Paquito (May 26, 2011)

Girls, you need interesting wallpapers. I'll be texting you dick pics shortly.


----------



## penguin (May 26, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Girls, you need interesting wallpapers. I'll be texting you dick pics shortly.



Pics of your dick or someone else's?


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 26, 2011)

penguin said:


> Pics of your dick or someone else's?



No face, no proof


----------



## penguin (May 26, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> No face, no proof



We'll just have to compare pictures to see if he sends the same one or different ones.


----------



## djudex (May 26, 2011)

View attachment Screen shot 2011-05-26 at 6.33.45 AM.jpg


This is my little Macbook desktop.


----------



## rellis10 (May 26, 2011)

I go for the more chilled out option  I love blue...if you havent already noticed lol


----------



## Surlysomething (May 26, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> what kind of community forums is this when there isn't a post your desktop thread. smh
> 
> i'll start it off...
> 
> http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/2931/deskttopyoda.jpg


 

There is, you just had to search for it. Haha.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62435&page=3&highlight=desktop


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 26, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> There is, you just had to search for it. Haha.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62435&page=3&highlight=desktop



i don't go out of the bhm/ffa section. it's a scary world out there and i once stumbled in hyde park.

never again will i make that mistake


----------



## rellis10 (May 26, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> i don't go out of the bhm/ffa section. it's a scary world out there and i once stumbled in hyde park.
> 
> never again will i make that mistake



Just stay away from HP and i'm sure you'd have a good time, I spend most of my time here in the Lounge now. I HATE hyde park now, I stuck my head in the place once or twice and it turns me into a totally different animal...that place is full of anger and ignorance, but The Lounge is infinitly more laid back and fun.


----------



## Zowie (May 26, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> No face, no proof



I always pictured his dick wearing a sombrero and a poncho.


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 26, 2011)

A photo I took of my nephew, Alfie.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 26, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> i don't go out of the bhm/ffa section. it's a scary world out there and i once stumbled in hyde park.
> 
> never again will i make that mistake


 

Ohhhh. Haha. They you win!


----------



## Surlysomething (May 26, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> A photo I took of my nephew, Alfie.


 

Cute kid! My nephew is my screen saver as well. I posted his picture in the Random Awesome thread already, so I don't want to do a repeat.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 26, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Cute kid! My nephew is my screen saver as well. I posted his picture in the Random Awesome thread already, so I don't want to do a repeat.



Nothing You ever do is a repeat surly.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 26, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Nothing You ever do is a repeat surly.


 

Quit flirting with me, Josie.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 26, 2011)

This is my desktop background picture. I have too much shit on my desktop to post a picture of said desktop.


----------



## Goreki (May 27, 2011)

My computer has decided it doesn't like my windows install, and thinks it's not legit. So if I put a desktop up, it takes it back to black screen in about two minutes.


----------



## Anjula (May 27, 2011)

it's me and my close friend's dog called "pig" lolz


----------



## Albino_taters (May 27, 2011)

it is no secret i am a fan of scott pilgrim and his universe, also i just got a new laptop so nothing on it just yet 

View attachment desk052711.jpg


----------



## KingBoo (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Wanderer (May 29, 2011)

I was feeling Potterish at the time, so I've had this a while now...

... besides: Gryffindor may have bigger heroes, but Hufflepuff has access to the kitchens. :eat1: :eat2: 

View attachment Desktop_Hufflepuff.jpg


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (May 29, 2011)




----------



## penguin (May 30, 2011)

Oh, that waterfall is gorgeous.


----------



## ObiWantsU (Jun 15, 2011)

I turned off the icons because of personal thingies, but here's the rest.


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 15, 2011)

I've only had this laptop for a few weeks now, so it's pretty bare.


----------



## deanbpm (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jun 15, 2011)

Just a random pic i took


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 15, 2011)

I changed my background, and just figured I'd share it. Just a picture I took while on vacation in Vancouver.

View attachment Screen shot 2011-06-15 at 5.03.16 PM.jpg


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 16, 2011)

Just changed it:


----------



## Magusz (Jul 14, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I go for the more chilled out option  I love blue...if you havent already noticed lol



ha, you still play CM 01/02! 
So do i!


----------



## Broadside (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm rockin' the first avenger right now.


----------



## penguin (Jul 14, 2011)

Little Miss wearing the knight's tabard and flower wreath we got at the medieval festival last weekend.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 15, 2011)

penguin said:


> Little Miss wearing the knight's tabard and flower wreath we got at the medieval festival last weekend.


If you ever decide to sell her to gypsies, pirates or ninjas, I have first dibs, okay?


----------



## MissAshley (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## penguin (Jul 15, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> If you ever decide to sell her to gypsies, pirates or ninjas, I have first dibs, okay?



You could've had her tonight. Tantrums, oy!


----------



## lovelocs (Jul 16, 2011)

Did I post this somewhere else?!? 

View attachment desktop.jpg


----------



## warwagon86 (Jul 16, 2011)

have my favourite picture i took in Washington DC as mine! :eat2:


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## theronin23 (Jul 16, 2011)

As if you expected anything different.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## freakyfred (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## JenFromOC (Jan 27, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


>



I asked you to delete that picture of me! Thanks a lot, dude....


----------



## Bighairyman (Feb 6, 2012)

Love me some Parks and Rec 

View attachment Screen shot 2012-02-06 at 2.11.39 AM.jpg


----------



## SitiTomato (Feb 8, 2012)

Bighairyman said:


> Love me some Parks and Rec





Oh god...it's like he knows what websites I'm putting on top of his face...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 9, 2012)

Bighairyman said:


> Love me some Parks and Rec



FUUUUUUCK YES!!!!

I've seen every episode of this show, and I find myself rewatching them just so I can bask in the Glory that is Ron Swanson.


----------



## Bighairyman (Feb 10, 2012)

I love it when he asks April about the internet. 


Hozay J Garseeya said:


> FUUUUUUCK YES!!!!
> 
> I've seen every episode of this show, and I find myself rewatching them just so I can bask in the Glory that is Ron Swanson.


----------



## analikesyourface (Feb 10, 2012)

That's right, I'm poor and I still use a thinkpad from 2003 with XP on it... what of it? xD 

View attachment Muh desktop.JPG


----------



## Thelonious (Feb 11, 2012)

This was my laptop a while back.


----------



## Bighairyman (Feb 13, 2012)

That previous desktop was from my laptop. This is from my desktop which is hooked to my 55 inch. (sorry about the quality) 

I love that galaxy. M104, gotta love it. :wubu:


----------



## Bighairyman (Feb 13, 2012)

Love the shelfs. How did you get the picture to be that big? I can't make my picture a proper size without it getting distorted. Hence why there is no picture on my below post. Apparently this is harder to do on a PC. Looking for any help I can get here people....thank you all.




Thelonious said:


> This was my laptop a while back.


----------



## Anjula (Feb 13, 2012)

The Witcher = the best fantasy book ever, proud to be polish


----------



## djudex (Feb 13, 2012)

Anjula said:


> The Witcher = the best fantasy book ever, proud to be polish



DEAR GOD GIRL, ANSWER THOSE EMAILS!!!!!!


----------



## Thelonious (Feb 14, 2012)

Bighairyman said:


> Love the shelfs. How did you get the picture to be that big? I can't make my picture a proper size without it getting distorted. Hence why there is no picture on my below post. Apparently this is harder to do on a PC. Looking for any help I can get here people....thank you all.



You need to take a screen shot of your desktop using the print screen button(prt scr). Also depends on the resolution of your computer screen. In this case my laptop is 1440x900, if your resolution is only set to 800x600 it would look a lot smaller by comparison. My image was originally made in Google SketchUp, then resized in photoshop before being applied as my background.

Also if you use the attachment function in the forum it will be a small picture unless someone clicks on the pic, if you want it imbeded like I have it, you need to upload to the picture to a host site(image shack, photobucket, etc) then use and hmtl code to imbed the pic. Usually after you upload to the host site they will give you the html code to copy/paste.


----------



## Bighairyman (Feb 15, 2012)

Thelonious said:


> You need to take a screen shot of your desktop using the print screen button(prt scr). Also depends on the resolution of your computer screen. In this case my laptop is 1440x900, if your resolution is only set to 800x600 it would look a lot smaller by comparison. My image was originally made in Google SketchUp, then resized in photoshop before being applied as my background.
> 
> Also if you use the attachment function in the forum it will be a small picture unless someone clicks on the pic, if you want it imbeded like I have it, you need to upload to the picture to a host site(image shack, photobucket, etc) then use and hmtl code to imbed the pic. Usually after you upload to the host site they will give you the html code to copy/paste.



Thank you very much, I will get on that once I get my case back from being powder coated.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 15, 2012)

Anjula said:


> The Witcher = the best fantasy book ever, proud to be polish



LOL finally we have the first person who has a "FAP Folder" on their desktop.


----------

